# Incubator Research Overload



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

My daughter wants to hatch chicks this year so I have been doing some homework on different models. I'm looking at the Hova Bator 1588 and 1602N and the small Brinsea. 

I'm trying not to break the bank because I only see us doing this once or twice. 

Are there any pros or cons to any of the 3? All of the reviews I've seen run the spectrum of good and bad. I'm just looking for a reliable incubator. I'm starting to go cross eyed figuring out what will work best for a newbie.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi summitcnty. I have a hovabator 1588. It's great for any experience level. You can set the temp, but not the humidity, but it will tell you the humidity what it is. I put bubble wrap on top to help keep the temperature more stable.. I had a pro 20 eco, $500.00 and it did everything except make coffee. I had to sell it. I keep my 1588. I have tried 3 that cost more than the 1588, but less than the pro 20 eco, and didn't like any of them. The 1588 has a nice big window. I am a hand turner. After opening a styrofoam incubator, it takes longer to recover the temperature. The expensive one was real fast. But the 1588 is the best for the money.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

The 1588 is the one I have been leaning towards. Probably bite the bullet today and pick one of those up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Some people buy these things called "water wiggles" at Walmart , fill them with water and put them in the incubator to steady heat.


----------

